# Decent wine for under 350 pesos



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

Don't judge me, I love wine, but I can't always afford to splurge on an expensive bottle every time I want to get down. Back in the states I had a few go-to bottles that were $12 or less, but here in Guadalajara I have tried at least 10 wines for under 300 pesos and have been disappointed every time... It's like adult grape juice... I just want a decent, medium bodied red. Any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Spanish wines at Costco. Lots of good ones (to our taste, at least, in the 150–250 peso range.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

Any particular brand you like best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> Any particular brand you like best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am too cheap to spend a lot on wine, and I am pretty tolerant of mediocre wine, so I have a long list of wines that I have tried. The leading number is a personal rating, less than 5, I won't buy again. The last number is what I paid for them. There are lots of duplicates.

So for what it is worth, here is my list:
Albert Bichot 2011 Beaujolais 141.0
6 Angaro 2012 Malbec/Shiraz 92.0
4 Angaro 2012 Malbec/Shiraz 92.0
6 Barefoot None Merlot 95.0
6 Barefoot None Cabernet Sauvignon 103.0
6 Barefoot None Merlot 103.0
6 Barefoot 2011 Merlot 103.0
Barefoot None Merlot 104.0
Bolla 2012 Bardolino 133.7
3 Bolla 2011 Sangiovese di Romagna 116.0
2 Campo Viejo 2011 Tempranillo 150.0
7 Carmen 2011 Merlot 181.0
6 Casa Mayor 2011 Cabernet Sauvignon 200.0
3 Cava de Ana 2014 Cabernet Sauvignon 69.0
Crin Roja 2014 Temranillo 85.0
5 Divino Tinto 2009 Syrah/Cabernet Sauvignon 
7 Don Angel 2006 Cabernet Sauvignon 140.0
3 Don Simon Tempranillo 29.0
3 Don Solis None Vino tinto 36.5
F. Chauvenet Malbec/Ruby Cabernet 56.5
3 Finca Las Moras 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon 90.0
Finca Las Moras 2012 Cabernet Sauvignon/Syrah 147.0
Finca Las Moras 2015 Malbec 75.0
2 Fonte Tuscolo None Castel del Borgo 86.5
7 Gato ***** 2012 Cabernet Sauvignon Gift
Gato ***** 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon 90.0
Gato ***** 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon 90.0
5 Grand Vid None Red Wine 100.0
3 Intensit 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon 73.0
Junta 2011 Syrah 165.6
3 L.A. Cetto 2009 Nebbiolo 160.0
3 L.A. Cetto 2011 Cabernet Sauvignon Gift
8 Lindeman\'s 2010 Shiraz - Cabernet 167.0
5 Maria 1926 2012 Tempranillo 105.0
Marqués de Riscal 2013 Rioja 125.0
5 Montecillo 2004 Rioja 186.0
Monteviña 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon - Merlot 107.0
3 Monteviña 2014 Cabernet Sauvignon - Merlot 95.0
3 Península 2012 Montepulciano - Barbera 127.4
Peñasol Tempranillo Garnacha 44.56
4 Portal del Alto 2009 Merlot/Cabernet Sauvignon 64.45
5 Puerto Nuevo 2012 Cabernet - Malbec Gift
6 Puerto Nuevo 2012 Cabernet - Malbec 
Puerto Nuevo 2013 Cabernet - Malbec 62.0
Puerto Nuevo 2014 Cabernet Malbec 70.0
1 Riunite None Lambrusco 88.11
Robert Mondavi 2012 Cabernet Sauvignon 126.0
5 Santa Digna 2010 Cabernet Sauvignon 152.0
6 Santa Digna 2010 Cabernet Sauvignon 151.0
6 Santa Helena 2013 Carmenère 85.0
Santo Tomás 2011 Carignon Tempranillo 84.0
Señorio de Valderrama 2001 Ribera del Duero 237.0
5 Solaz 2010 Shiraz/Tempranillo 94.0
7 Tall Horse 2011 Merlot 152.0
6 Trapiche 2011 Malbec 125.0
6 Trapiche 2012 Cabernet Sauvignon 97.5
3 Travessia 2014 Cabernet Sauvignon 85.0
2 Victorious 2012 Carménère 58.01
5 Viejo Isias 2009 Malbec 177.0
Villa Magna 2013 Merlot 112.5
7 Viña Maipo 2012 Cabernet Sauvignon 77.5
Viña Maipo None Carmenere 78.5
Viña Maipo 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon 78.5
3 Zalacain 2010 Merlot 87.5
3 Zalacain 2012 Merlot 98.5


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Buy Spanish , Chilean, Argentinian wines , you will get more for your money as they are not hit by tariffs.
I spent 30 years in the wine business selling nothing but the most expensive wines you can get. I do not drink them anymore now that I have to pay for them but I am perfectly happy with wines from Chile.

Chile has a lot of vineyard owned by French wineries and they have a great climate for wine as well as great winemakers so for everyday wines .they are it for me. They do have some very good wines as well but I do not see that many here in Ajijic..I did not bother looking for them in Guadalajara where they probably have them.

My mother and father were from Bordeaux and the Loire valley, I have been around winess all my life and although I gave up the high end here I have no problems enjoying what we can find. 
California wines are overpriced and so are European wines..( I worked for Dominus Estate in the Napa Valley as well) Paid for my move here by selling 10cases of wines I had left..

Happy hunting, most of the fun is in the looking for something you love rather than follow recommendations from someone who has different taste.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not a wine expert like Citlali, but did live and enjoy the wines in Sonoma County, CA some years ago; before, during and after it became known as "wine country".
I agree that California wines are overpriced at the local liquor store, and prefer the price and quality of Chilean and Argentine wines. They also seem to have less headache producing additives than CA wines.

A few of my favorites, mostly in the 100 pesos range (I, too have "retired" from the $$$$ variety)

Concha y Toro Sauvignon Blanc
Emiliano Malbec and Chardonnay

Los Moros: okay. (Most of my friends seem to serve that up at dinner.)
Cheap treat: Gato ***** not bad, along with Don Simon

Anything in a gallon jug: Forgeddaboutit. You'll find it at any art opening, if curious.

Cheers!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes I loved SOnoma before it became the wine country. I lived in Glenn Ellen, Geyserville and Jenner and it was great..It is a very pretty area but unfortunately it has become too popular and precious..I knew Windsor when it was mostly trailer parks and Mexican workera heaven , Boyes Hot springs was the place were Juanita had her restaurants with her dogs, cats chickens and monkeys all over the place..it was a funky fun place in the 70´s..so much for the great old times when all the Italian growers made their home made wines etc.. Thanks for reminding me of the good old days lagoloo..and I ll skip the parties at the Camp Rose Inn in Healdsburg..


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

In the States my favorite wines were Kendal Jackson and Stag's Leap - Cabernet Sauvignon. Those were our 'special occasion' wines - when we had people over or visited someone else for dinner. Our everyday wine was always Concha Y Toro. I have had a lot of Concha Y Toro over the years. Costco used to have 2 liter bottles for as little as $7/bottle.

Here in Mexico we went through a Las Mosas and Concha Reservado phase. Both of which are available at Costco and Walmart - don't laugh at me but I think the gallon jug wine from Costco at 165 pesos is just as good.

We have some well to-do Mexican friends who have wine-tasting get-togethers every now and then. For them the cost of a bottle of wine is of no concern. They make a ceremony out of opening a new bottle and actually remove any wine glass which has been used thus far. They are good people and they definitely know how to enjoy life.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

citlali said:


> Yes I loved SOnoma before it became the wine country. I lived in Glenn Ellen, Geyserville and Jenner and it was great..It is a very pretty area but unfortunately it has become too popular and precious..I knew Windsor when it was mostly trailer parks and Mexican workera heaven , Boyes Hot springs was the place were Juanita had her restaurants with her dogs, cats chickens and monkeys all over the place..it was a funky fun place in the 70´s..so much for the great old times when all the Italian growers made their home made wines etc.. Thanks for reminding me of the good old days lagoloo..and I ll skip the parties at the Camp Rose Inn in Healdsburg..


In our 35+ years of marriage one of the most memorable days was the day we stayed at the Napa Inn and visited a handful of wineries. We sat in the garden at Chandon with the bluest sky you can imagine with gorgeous puffy white clouds. Birds chirping in the background. Sipping champagne and eating cheese. That had to be pretty close to heaven. That was maybe 20 years ago.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

NIce to have friends who can spend a few thousands dollars on a bottle of wine..those are friendships to cultivate especially when you are retired..


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

citlali said:


> NIce to have friends who can spend a few thousands dollars on a bottle of wine..those are friendships to cultivate especially when you are retired..


I don't know that they have spent THAT much - but I have been scolded in a friendly way to stop drinking the 'cheap' stuff (which was just fine with me) and had the glass taken from my hand. They also have Tequila tasting events 

We do value their friendship and have taken trips together. She is the executor on our Mexican wills.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> Yes I loved SOnoma before it became the wine country. I lived in Glenn Ellen, Geyserville and Jenner and it was great..It is a very pretty area but unfortunately it has become too popular and precious..I knew Windsor when it was mostly trailer parks and Mexican workera heaven , Boyes Hot springs was the place were Juanita had her restaurants with her dogs, cats chickens and monkeys all over the place..it was a funky fun place in the 70´s..so much for the great old times when all the Italian growers made their home made wines etc.. Thanks for reminding me of the good old days lagoloo..and I ll skip the parties at the Camp Rose Inn in Healdsburg..


I owned a home near Camp Rose Inn, but sold out in 1978 and moved to the Monterey Bay area. Went back a few times to visit and was appalled at the changes. Good old farm country town had turned into.........Whine Country. My old house had been turned into an ersatz mini villa. Ah well. Progress.

I knew some people back when who worked in the wineries and learned a bit about some of the additives. Since then, I've always wondered how the wineries get away with avoiding the labeling laws that apply to everything else that goes down our gullets.
Anyone know? I'm guessing powerful lobby and maybe mordida is not confined to Mexico, hmmm?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No wine is not under Food and Wine but under the ATF , the government is more concerned about collecting the taxes and making sure no one breaks all the crazy laws against alcohol than truth in labelling.
I left Sonoma coiuntry in 76 went travelling for a year and ended up in Santa Cruz for several months before I went to work for Seagram.in San Francisco and LA.. then we bought a place on the Sonoma Napa line in 85 as I was missing that country,,,but I am over it now..It is beautiful country one of my favorite of all time but not worth the money any more. We bought a house in Geyserville in t5 for 36 000 dollars those were the days..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Chuck I may have seen yo in the Napa Valley..I worked at Dominus, the place right next to Domaine Chandon , on the north of it on the main road in Yountville acctoss from the French Laundry.
Yes a beautiful place but not as beautiful as the Valley of the moon or the Alexander Valley in Sonoma COunty and a whole lot more expensive.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Here you go, Fred Sanford's favorite


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> In the States my favorite wines were Kendal Jackson and Stag's Leap - Cabernet Sauvignon. Those were our 'special occasion'  wines - when we had people over or visited someone else for dinner. Our everyday wine was always Concha Y Toro. I have had a lot of Concha Y Toro over the years. Costco used to have 2 liter bottles for as little as $7/bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stags leap is my favorite too!!


----------

